# Fromm Gold puppy or Classic Adult?



## dogloverforlife (Feb 17, 2013)

Which would you choose?
I am leaning toward the Gold puppy.


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

I doubt it makes much of a different. I feed the 4 stars to mine and alternate between bags myself.


----------



## Sheldon (Feb 27, 2013)

I would suggest Fromm Large Breed Puppy


----------



## CrazyZane (Jan 28, 2013)

dogloverforlife said:


> Which would you choose?
> I am leaning toward the Gold puppy.


Those 2 are different in protein / fat. Are you going to be feeding a puppy or an adult?


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

Most of the FROMM kibbles are ALS which my vet says is fine after 12 weeks of age. Some large breed breeders never feed puppy food at all.


----------



## CrazyZane (Jan 28, 2013)

MikaTallulah said:


> Most of the FROMM kibbles are ALS which my vet says is fine after 12 weeks of age. Some large breed breeders never feed puppy food at all.


My breeder doesn't feed puppy food. I'm currently feeding TOTW puppy because I couldnt get what she was feeding but I bought a bag of Fromm Duck & Sweet potato last night so I'll be switching Zane over the next week or so.


----------



## dogloverforlife (Feb 17, 2013)

They are adult dogs, but I wasn't to thrilled about the 24% protein in the Classic.
And as mentioned they are ALS.


----------



## CrazyZane (Jan 28, 2013)

Fromm is ALS but puppies need more protein than an adult, that's why I asked. The Adult Classic has 23% protein. A lot of people on here are feeding Fromm Duck & Sweet Potato (24/15) and have good results but it really depends on what you do w/ your dog(s). If they're just house dogs 23% should be fine, if they're working dogs a higher protein food would be beneficial. 

My breeder recommended a day to day formula of 23/16. If working / hunting a 28-30/18 formula.


----------



## dogloverforlife (Feb 17, 2013)

I bought the Classic Adult. Neither Emma nor Patch are working during this time of year. Hunting season for Em, the Lab, doesn't open till fall. So I will see how they do with 24% protein.
Thanks all

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dogloverforlife (Feb 17, 2013)

I ended up switching to Surf and Turf. Also I will be putting my two male hounds on the Gold puppy.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Garfield (Apr 7, 2009)

response deleted


----------

